# Spinning- You have inspired me to get my wheel out



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been happily reading the threads in this section for a while and seeing what you are all doing has made me start itching to spin again. 

Living is a fifth wheel motorhome, space is always an issue and I've been tripping over my wheel, which was stored in the corner at the foot of the bed, for so long. 

So, I bought some gorgeous Corriedale roving which has a small amount of llama and rayon blended in,from our NZ online auction site, and away I went. I am so enjoying my spinning so thank you for inspiring me to get started. 

Not sure what I will do with the yarn but there's no hurry to decide. 

The close up photo of the bobbin is a truer image of the colour.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! What kind of wheel are you using? It looks so well made.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So glad you started your spinning again! That roving looks beautiful and what a perfect spin. Your wheel is pretty.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh the fiber is lovely, doesn't feel good to be spinning?


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Bummy. It is a Majacraft Rose.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> So glad you started your spinning again! That roving looks beautiful and what a perfect spin. Your wheel is pretty.


Thank you. I'm so glad too. It's one of the loveliest rovings I've ever spun.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Oh the fiber is lovely, doesn't feel good to be spinning?


It sure does feel good.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful roving. My goal in 2017, spin,spin,spin.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty color, lovely spinning. Just like riding a bike no matter how long you have been away from spinning your heart and hands settle right back into the rhythm without missing a beat.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Your spinning is just wonderful, and I love your spinning wheel. One of my goals for the coming year is to knit with the yarns that I have made. A group of friends meet once a week to spin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad we got you to pull out that lonely wheel, I here it singing now. lol lol Your spinning has not hurt by not practicing your spinning is wonderful and very even. Your fiber is very pretty will love to see it plied. Let us see more.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Good for you! I'm sure your wheel is a lot happier, and that's gorgeous yarn. :sm01:


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your kind remarks. 

Yes, spinning is like 'riding a bike' in that the technique comes back instantly. I have been spinning, on and off, since the '60s and I suppose it creates a muscle memory. In later years most of my yarn I have spun fine and now find it difficult to spin thicker or art yarns. 

I will show you the yarn when it is plied but it will take a few days as I am hampered by a gammy knee, which wasn't helped by a six and a half kilometre walk this morning. The things we do.....


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

5Pat said:


> A group of friends meet once a week to spin.


I would love to be able to be part of a group like that but not possible here.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely fibre and lovely wheel


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Lovely fibre and lovely wheel


Thank you.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful spinning, lovely wheel!


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

I was having trouble with my drafting, until I split my roving. My husband got my an electric spinner and carder because I injured my shoulder. I'm so greatful to have him as my forever partner. He even took a weaving class with me he finished his rug in less time than the full time weavers. The instructor took his picture and uses it in her class advertisements.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Creative MaryAnn said:


> I was having trouble with my drafting, until I split my roving. My husband got my an electric spinner and carder because I injured my shoulder. I'm so greatful to have him as my forever partner. He even took a weaving class with me he finished his rug in less time than the full time weavers. The instructor took his picture and uses it in her class advertisements.


It sounds as though you have a really great forever partner like I have. It's wonderful to have that sort of support. My husband never complains about what I spend on my spinning and other craft work. He always says 'I just want you to be happy'. I too am so grateful.

Your husband sure is a whizz with his weaving. Good for him. You must be very proud. Mine doesn't want to get involved in my crafts but he is proud of what I achieve.


----------

